# safe-mail . .  safe???



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2011)

I just saw this on someone's sig:




> safemail is Israeli company funded /given free software by us government for entrapment purposes , to provide so called FREE secured enviroment for terrorist and child molesters to gather in it ,they filter meds messages


 
Would Big Smoothy or someone else with a zionist agenda care to comment?

 . .  also terrorists and child molestors can also feel free to chime in, no names mentioned Reddog


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you explain your bootie short spandex wearing agenda first, sure.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

Ive got some new sexy spandex shots youre sure to JO to Chico


----------



## ROID (Jun 6, 2011)

praise allah you fucking infidels.

I understand your concern captn.  Maybe we will see you on dateline soon ??


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 6, 2011)

ROID said:


> I understand your concern captn.  Maybe we will see you on dateline soon ??



Chris Hansen's new special, To Catch a Placebo Abuser.  Why don't you have a seat, right over there.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ahem.



> Second, the Safe-mail.net system is "an IP trap." Our anonymous friend  indicates that your IP address is linked to your e-mail account. The  user agreement indicates that it is a violation of the user agreement to  employ an anonymous proxy or otherwise attempt to mask your true IP  address. So, while no identifying information (name, address, phone) is  requested when you set up an account, your IP address may be traced to  your physical location, or at least to your specific Internet Service  Provider, even if dynamic IP addresses are used. Thus, your location and  possibly your identity would be exposed. Also, IP addresses are not  stripped from e-mails you send from your Safe-mail account, so your  recipients see this information. (And, of course, you may be tempted to  identify yourself to your correspondents within your purportedly  encrypted e-mails.)
> 
> Third, Safe-mail.net makes the usual disclosure that they may disclose  your account activity, stored e-mails, and other information upon court  order or law enforcement request. They make the unusual variation of  this disclosure by stating that they may disclose these things whenever  it is in their interest to do so. This vague contract clause should  scare anyone who thinks about it even briefly. Given that Barak.net.il  is licensed by the Israeli government, it would seem quite likely that  the Israeli government could command that the data from all  Safe-mail.net accounts be provided to the government, and it would  clearly be in the best interests of Barak.net.il and conceivably, by  extension, Safe-mail.net to make such disclosure. Then it would seem to  become a question of whether you have reason to trust the Israeli  government.



from: For those who use safe-mail.net posted Jan, 2006


----------



## Silver Back (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't trust any of the so called encrypted email providers.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

Ask nightowl. She uses hushmail and safemail.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ask nightowl. She uses hushmail and safemail.


 
yes, I have recieved one of her cryptic messages


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 6, 2011)

I stick with countermail for the above stated reasons.
Securenym is also good.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I just saw this on someone's sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You rat bastard, Those charges were eventually dropped.


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Chris Hansen's new special, To Catch a Placebo Abuser.  Why don't you have a seat, right over there.



Bahaahhahahahahahaha 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2011)

Id rather fucking use gmail lol.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubby (Jun 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 6, 2011)

i am always conflicted about these services..since they are smaller compared to say gmail or yahoo is it easier for them to filter or is it safer to use yahoo because of all the messages coming and goin from their servers


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 6, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> i am always conflicted about these services..since they are smaller compared to say gmail or yahoo is it easier for them to filter or is it safer to use yahoo because of all the messages coming and goin from their servers



Yahoo, gmail, hotmail etc. are not safe. Neither is hush or safe-mail. Hush handed over their encryption keys and e-mails during operation raw deal. Safe-mail could be the next hush. To be safer use countermail, anonymous speech, or securenym. You have to pay for them, but it's cheaper than attorney fees.


----------



## !Fighter (Jun 6, 2011)

I doubt any mail service is 100@ safe-guarded.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, I know this is open chat and the majority of the time you guys are joking around, but I doubt that ANY of the email services are secure. 

Maybe the high-dollar ones are ok, but you are better off encrypting your entire computer and doing whatever you can to make yourself anonymous. Think about it, if you were "the Feds" and wanted to pick out email providers to look for "illegal" activity, would you go for "everyday" places like yahoo, gmail and aol or "secure" providers like safe-mail, mailvault and hush-mail?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 9, 2011)

djlance said:


> Ok, I know this is open chat and the majority of the time you guys are joking around, but I doubt that ANY of the email services are secure.
> 
> Maybe the high-dollar ones are ok, but you are better off encrypting your entire computer and doing whatever you can to make yourself anonymous. Think about it, if you were "the Feds" and wanted to pick out email providers to look for "illegal" activity, would you go for "everyday" places like yahoo, gmail and aol or "secure" providers like safe-mail, mailvault and hush-mail?




How do i encrypt my computer and become anonymous?


----------

